# smallfootprint building...



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Take a look at the size of the lot behind the clock tower... tight fit for a 60 story building....


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Rendering.....


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

At the start of construction last year....


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

100' x 100'


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Tower crane going up!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

thats gonna be one skinny building. the plumbing chases should be fun.


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

getting ready to pour the 6th floor deck...we poured 1 deck every 3 days!!!


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

about 265 sleeves per deck...not including pipe chases....


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

12 floor first crane tie-in...see it?


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

See it starting to rise in the back ground.... the birth of a skyscrapper....


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

2nd crane tie-in.....


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Curtin wall installation starts on the 5th floor….


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

This is going to be the worlds smallest tallest building…..


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

great photos so far. any of the plumbing?


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sure lots of them…I brought home on a zip some of the supper structure photos and will do the same on Friday of the plumbing….


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

20 more to go....


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

shot from Brooklyn


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

View from "top of the house" check this out!!! Hold onto your seat, and if you don't like hights dont go here.........

http://onemadisonpark.com/quicktime360.html


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

jbk4001 said:


> View from "top of the house" check this out!!! Hold onto your seat, and if you don't like hights dont go here.........
> 
> http://onemadisonpark.com/quicktime360.html


 i dont see anything


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

give it time to load.... it's worth the wait....


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

I forgot to say….move your mouse over the picture in any direction ….My bad…


http://onemadisonpark.com/quicktime360.html


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that is too cool. get that view spinning around fast enough and up comes your dinner.







paul


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

thats awesome, what part did you play in the plumbing crew?


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

General Foreman (still). The supper structure is completed and the curtain walls (outside glass) are up to the 48th floor. 

As for the plumbing, the rough is completed up through the 47th floor, storm piping is complete, roof tank set and piped, the domestic pump discharge system (365psi) in the basement and pressure reducing stations (on the 23rd floor) are neat to look at. I will post pictures of the plumbing over the week end….


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

cool pics. my family and i were there this summer and i remember this building going up


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

i wanna see the plumbing pics too


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice pictures, I guess you guys can put up a building in any given spot.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

SPH said:


> i wanna see the plumbing pics too


 still waiting to see those too


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

me too


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

All I saw was a dark screen. No pic. :help:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you for the great pictures! What a fun project :thumbsup:


----------



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

sweet pics. I lived in Brooklyn when this was first going up and remember someone saying that a 60 story was going up by the credit suiss and goldman buildings in that lot. I laughed at the time. Now I guess anything is possible.


----------

